# Tools for Security Screws



## mavblock (May 20, 2015)

Hey all,

Don't know if this is the right place to post -- or necessarily the right board- - but looking for any help I can get. Not a carpenter, but working on a film set and posting on behalf of my art department.

We're trying to remove some metal plates attached to doors/walls and they appear to be attached using specialty security screws. We're stumped on how to remove them, and it doesn't look like the location we're shooting at has the necessary tools anymore / a record of what they were. 

If anyone knows what we're working with here, and what tools we would need to take them out -- please let me know! Any help is greatly appreciated.

Photos of them can be found at: http://imgur.com/a/4qa42 and below.









The first one looks like a modified hex screw of some sort, but not exactly.


















Thanks,
mavblock


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Found this:
http://www.amazon.com/Jacknob-One-Way-Screw-Remover/dp/B0006G84JM

for the hex screw I believe you can drill out the center and use a normal hex bit/key

Also - http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWAX20...&qid=1432154195&sr=1-1&keywords=security+bits

You could probably find these at lowes or home depot or big block store as well


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

You can get a security bit set at many stores, Sears, harbor freight, McMaster, Grainger, MSC. The one screw is a 2 hole and requires a bit that looks like a flat blade screwdriver with a notch in the middle. The other is a security torx. I would not recommend trying to drill the center pin, as you are just as likely to chew up the driving interface. Security bits are easy to find once you know what you are looking for.


----------



## BanditGTP (Dec 6, 2013)

Your best bet is to purchase a security bit set. The 2 you need are both pretty common. It will be almost impossible to drill out the center of the Allen key screw without messing up the screw itself. The other screw needs a spanner bit. I just came across a set for $20-30. I just can't remember where. It was either Harbor Freight, Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## BanditGTP (Dec 6, 2013)

http://m.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Security+bit

Here are a few sets from Harbor Freight.


----------



## mavblock (May 20, 2015)

Excellent! Looks like a security bit set is the way to go. Thanks so much for your help all, I really appreciate it. You don't even wanna know what our backup plan was...


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

mavblock said:


> Excellent! Looks like a security bit set is the way to go. Thanks so much for your help all, I really appreciate it. You don't even wanna know what our backup plan was...


I'm guessing a big hammer and a bigger saw LOL


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

> Here are a few sets from Harbor Freight.


 That 100 piece set includes a short magnetic bit *EXTENSION*
http://www.harborfreight.com/pc-security-bit-set-with-case-68457.html

They have many more useful Hex Bit Extensions
Search the HFT site for more


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

One good quality Security Screwdriver set with all the most common socket types is the way to go.
Make sure to get Allen, Torx, Slotted, Square, etc.

If such a set is not handy, drill a whole in a common Allen wrench and grind and/or file a slotted screwdriver for the second screw type. You might have to normalize and reharden the tool unless you have low-quality tools to "sacrifice".


----------

